# This seasons Hauls (Pic heavy)



## jordanmulder (May 11, 2014)

So I thought I'd post a thread sharing some of my photo's from this years sightings. I've been able to find a whole heap of new species for me in my local area, a rather broad definition of the word 'local' too. I will start with reptiles from the newcastle-central coast vicinity...
Red belly black snakes are a common encounter for me but I never tire of them. Great subjects to photograph. 



Red-belly black snake (Pseudechis porphyriacus) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Red-belly black snake (Pseudechis porphyriacus) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Pseudechis porphyriacus by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Pseudechis porphyriacus by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr

Yellow faced whip snakes are also another pleasant encounter. 



Demansia psammophis by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Demansia psammophis by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr

In the southerly part of their range I frequently see rough scaled snakes at dusk. 



Tropedechis carinatus by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Tropedechis carinatus by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Rough scaled snake by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr

Golden crown snakes also turn up on the roads regularly. Btw does anyone have any methods for reducing the flash reflection producing the distracting sheen on theses snakes? 



Cacophis squamulosus by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Cacophis squamulosus by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Cacophis squamulosus by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Cacophis squamulosus by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr

Death adders would certainly have to be one of my favourite elapids around here. Although extremely difficult subjects to photograph, possibly due to their laid back nature. 



Common Death Adder (Acanthophis antarcticus) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Common Death Adder (Acanthophis antarcticus) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Common Death Adder (Acanthophis antarcticus) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr

The incredibly cute Eastern stone gecko's always make me smile.



Eastern stone gecko (Diplodactylus vittatus) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Eastern stone gecko (Diplodactylus vittatus) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr

I have done reasonably well with Bandy bandys' this year. 



Bandy bandy (Vermicella annulata) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Bandy bandy (Vermicella annulata) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr

Southern angle headed dragons never disappoint when it comes to their looks. I have posted two very similar shots that look very different which is to convey to you the importance of Depth of field. 



Southern angle headed dragon (Hypsilurus spinipes) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Southern angle headed dragon (Hypsilurus spinipes) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr

Stephen's banded snakes are just drop dead gorgeous. I really need better photo's of these. 



Hoplocephalus stephensii by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr

I have done two trips to the Barrington tops this year and seen several species. 

This gorgeous Southern angle headed dragon was particularly stunning.



Hypsilurus spinipes by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Hypsilurus spinipes by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr

A skink endemic to the Barrington tops, Lampropholis Caligula.



Lampropholis caligula by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Lampropholis caligula by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr

Certainly one of the more abundant skinks in certain areas of the Barrington tops is the Yellow bellied water skink. 



Eulamprus heatwolei by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr

On one night cruise several diamond pythons were encountered despite it being only 16 degrees and raining. 



Morelia spiolata by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Diamond Python (Morelia spiolata) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Diamond Python (Morelia spiolata) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Diamond Python (Morelia spiolata) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Diamond Python (Morelia spiolata) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr

Weasle skinks were another sight during my stay there.



Weasle skink (Saproscincus mustelinus) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Weasle skink (Saproscincus mustelinus) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr
The highlight of the Barrington tops for me was this gorgeous Highlands copper head snake. That one handsome Elapid right there guys! 



Highlands copperhead snake (Austrelaps ramsayi) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Highlands copperhead snake (Austrelaps ramsayi) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Highlands copperhead snake (Austrelaps ramsayi) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Highlands Copperhead (Austrelaps ramsayi) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Highlands Copperhead (Austrelaps ramsayi) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr


I have also done a few trips into the hunter and managed to see a fair few species many of which I have not posted in the thread due to them being horrible photos

I only encountered one Bearded dragon this year much to my regret. 



Pogona barbata by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr

Liopholis modesta are a common yet non the less beautiful skink out west. 



Liopholis modesta by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr

One of my personal favourite local gecko's are thick tailed gecko's which are a dime a dozen in the right areas. 



Thick tailed gecko (Underwoodisaurus milii) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Underwoodisaurus milli by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Underwoodisaurus milii by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Underwoodisaurus milii by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Underwoodisaurus milii by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr

I was delighted to find this character out west one night. 



Boiga irregularis by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Boiga irregularis by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Boiga irregularis by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr

Delma impar very far north of it's range



Delma impar by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr

Burtons legless lizard is another personnel favourite of mine. you've just got to admire the pattern diversity in this species. 



Lialis burtonis by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr 



Lialis burtonis by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Lialis burtonis by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr
Finally around about November I moved from my home in Newcastle for an electrical apprenticeship in Sydney giving me an opportunity to do a bit of herping around Sydney. I was however limited by not have a car and the generous 8$ an hour wage of an apprentice. Still I managed to get out an about with the help of friends. 

Mountain heath dragons are easily the most common lizard in some area's. 



Mountain dragon (Rankinia diemensis) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Rankinia Diemensis by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Rankinia Diemensis by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Rankinia Diemensis by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr

This common scaly foot was found active in the middle of the day while I was enjoying a walk, enjoying the walk solely to the event of finding this guy. 



Pygopus lepidopodus (common scaly foot lizard) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Pygopus lepidopodus (common scaly foot lizard) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Pygopus lepidopodus (common scaly foot lizard) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr

A very underrated gecko in my opinion are these Southern leaf tailed geckos. The detail in their skin and eyes astounds me. 



Southern leaf tailed gecko (Phyllurus platurus) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Southern leaf tailed gecko (Phyllurus platurus) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Southern leaf tailed gecko (Phyllurus platurus) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr

Green tree snakes although beautiful and harmless have proved to be quite accurate at biting noses, mine namely. 



Green tree snake (Dendrelaphis punctualata) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Green tree snake (Dendrelaphis punctualata) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Green tree snake (Dendrelaphis punctualata) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr

Jacky dragons are always a pleasant sight to see. 



Amphibolurus muricatus (Jacky dragon) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr

A small eyed snake that is actually posing nicely. I think the snake looks half decent in this pose. 



Small eyed snake (Cryptophis nigrescens) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Small eyed snake (Cryptophis nigrescens) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr

Amalosia leuesurii are extremely common throughout the Blue mountains and provide a good snack for the animal in the next set of photo's below  



Amalosia leuesurii by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Amalosia leuesurii by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr

Possibly my most exciting encounter was this Broad headed snake. I literally lost it when I first spotted it. I ended up finding a total of three this season too! 



Broad headed snake ( Hoplocephalus bungaroides) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Broad headed snake ( Hoplocephalus bungaroides) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr




Broad headed snake (Hoplocephalus bungaroides) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Another Broad Head by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Another Broad Head by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr

Too my regret I haven't done much frogging this year but here are a few pics that I have managed to get. 

Little john's tree frog. 



Little john's tree frog (Litoria littlejohni) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Little john's tree frog (Litoria littlejohni) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Little john's tree frog (Litoria littlejohni) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr

Peron's tree frog



Litoria perroni by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Perons tree frog (Litoria peronii) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Perons tree frog (Litoria peronii) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr

Green stream frog.



Litoria phyllochroa by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr

Southern barred frog



Mixophyes balbus by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Mixophyes balbus by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr

Wilcox's tree frog. 



Litoria wilcoxi by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Litoria wilcoxi by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr

Bibron's brood frog.



Bibron's brood frog (Pseudophryne bibronii) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr

Banjo frog. 



Pobblebonk (Limnodynastes dumerilii) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Pobblebonk (Limnodynastes dumerilii) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr

Red crowned toadlet. 



Red crowned toadlet (Pseudophryne australis) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr


Red crowned toadlet (Pseudophryne australis) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr

Giant barred frog. 



Giant barred frog (Mixophyes iteratus) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Giant barred frog (Mixophyes iteratus) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Giant barred frog (Mixophyes iteratus) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr



Giant barred frog (Mixophyes iteratus) by Jordan Mulder, on Flickr

Right that's about it! Enjoy!


----------



## rockethead (May 11, 2014)

WOW 
what great photos and mixed species of reptiles for the central coast area


----------



## Vikingtimbo (May 11, 2014)

That was awesome, some really nice species! My favourites were probably the Broad Headed snakes.

I hope the Green Tree Snake left scars on your nose... if you're going to get bitten, at least have something to show the grandkids


----------



## whyme (May 11, 2014)

Awsome!!!!


----------



## dodgie (May 11, 2014)

I luv that pic of the Copperhead at the water's edge very nice.Might use it as a wallpaper is that's ok? :lol:


----------



## jordanmulder (May 11, 2014)

Should be fine mate. Thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## andynic07 (May 11, 2014)

That is great mate. Love the photos and animals. Field herping is so rewarding.


----------



## zack13 (May 11, 2014)

Far out they are so awesome finds. You're lucky to find all those I would love to go one time with you. I have a car I'll drive. But honestly well done nice finds and awesome photos.


----------



## turtle (May 11, 2014)

Hi Jordan,
Some stunning photos there.

What camera are you using for those shots?


----------



## jordanmulder (May 12, 2014)

turtle said:


> Hi Jordan,
> Some stunning photos there.
> 
> What camera are you using for those shots?


Hey man I'm using a canon eos 60d with a tamron 90mm macro lens and two slave flash units bracketed either side of the camera.


----------



## cheekabee (May 17, 2014)

Wow great shots and great finds, love the broad headed snake


----------



## Gizmo101 (May 17, 2014)

Fantastic pictures! You've had some really nice finds


----------



## lexy1 (May 17, 2014)

Mate I love looking at pics of peoples herping but never felt the need too comment, but i couldnt resist this time.. These pics are STUNNING!!! HUGE WELL DONE!!!


----------



## brock98 (May 18, 2014)

those are AMAZING shots jordan!!


----------



## GlenyseT (May 18, 2014)

Wow, just wow! Fantastic photos Jordan. Love the Copperhead, it's drop dead gorgeous.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beastcreature (May 18, 2014)

Very nice, I particularly love that shot of the Bearded.


----------



## Sean_L (May 18, 2014)

Stunning! Such vibrant photographs. They really do these animals justice.

Btw if you're unhappy with hot spots from your slaves, purchase (or build) some soft boxes. Just an appropriately sized piece of cardboard, formed into a box with a layer or two of crisp, white fabric (like a sheet), attached with a rubber band to the card board and taped to your flash units. Experiment with different fabrics/translucent materials until you're happy. Should soften those brighter areas. 
Cardboard isn't very resilient though, once your happy, fabricate something from plastic, etc, depending on how good your DIY skills are.


----------



## jordanmulder (May 19, 2014)

Thanks guys for the feedback. Really appreciate it. To be honest I'm sick to death of all the politics associated with keeping captive reptiles and pet owners (No offence to reptile keepers. I still keep reptiles myself). Seeing and capturing photos of them in the wild is where it's at for me. 



Sean_L said:


> Stunning! Such vibrant photographs. They really do these animals justice.
> 
> Btw if you're unhappy with hot spots from your slaves, purchase (or build) some soft boxes. Just an appropriately sized piece of cardboard, formed into a box with a layer or two of crisp, white fabric (like a sheet), attached with a rubber band to the card board and taped to your flash units. Experiment with different fabrics/translucent materials until you're happy. Should soften those brighter areas.
> Cardboard isn't very resilient though, once your happy, fabricate something from plastic, etc, depending on how good your DIY skills are.



Cheers buddy. Nothing come's close to doing these animals justice I'm afraid. Yea I'm thinking of buying a decent soft box actually. I borrowed a friends soft box for the roughie shots and I was quite happy with the out come.


----------



## Sean_L (May 19, 2014)

No worries mate. I'm a DIYer and usually manage to produce something equally as suitable for the job as the store bought version. Less and less time these days though, so sometimes its just nice to buy something and whack it on, and know that its going to work. Keep up the great work!


----------



## CrazyNut (May 19, 2014)

WOW! you my good man are an amazing wildlife photographer, such great talent! Hopefully with a bit more practice I will be bake go take photos of such quality! Brilliant!


----------



## saratoga (May 28, 2014)

When's the book coming out?.....stunning shots Jordan. Beautiful clarity and sharpness in your images without being overdone


----------



## BostonMatty86 (Jun 6, 2014)

Wow Jordan!
Brilliant photos! Such an inspiration to get out there. I would love to tag along with you on your next outing! 
Again.. Just brilliant! Well done!


----------

